# Tarantula Taxidermy?



## bradpaden (Feb 2, 2011)

Well my 8 in A Genic died yesterday. Has anyone attempted to taxidermy their deaceased T's. If so, could you share some knowledge about how to this. I would like to put her in a threat position. Some possibly needed info is that I believe she was very pregnant so her abdomen is very big.Thanks for the help.
Brad


----------



## codykrr (Feb 2, 2011)

I have thought about this.  

If it were me, I would get a syringe and suck all the fluids out of the abdomen.  then put some sorta of filler back inside.  freeze dry it and be done.

not sure what I would use as the filler though.


----------



## bradpaden (Feb 2, 2011)

I was thinking a small incision on the underbelly, then stuffing with cotton balls. But it would be hard to close the gap. The syringe seems to be a pretty good idea too.As for how to get her in a defensive possition I haven't a clue.


----------



## Lolita (Feb 2, 2011)

someone in my local club does this heres the link to the thread that discussed it http://www.milehighbugclub.com/out-mm-obt-died-and-preserving-ts-t869.html i personally know nothing about it myself


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 2, 2011)

been there done that SEVERAL times. i've found the easiest/quickest/best way to do it is as follows (and this is in a nutshell): 

-flip over dead T.
-make "T" cut from spinnerets up to epigynum 
-open up flaps and scrape out all guts, cleaning well but not damaging skin (q-tips)
-ball up kleenex or other appropriately sized item
-cover kleenex or cotton with glue (just so it will stick to skin
-make sure kleenex is big so abdomen does not wrinkle and look deformed from top
-pull skin tight (to look lifelike) and glue back together (quick dry glue is good if stretched tight)
-position legs and cross pin (not through leg but under): \/ - to prevent moving
-prop front legs and palps up on containers at right height (for threat pose)
-set in closet and forget about it for 2 months or until hard


edit: LOLITA! you beat me by just a minute and linked to the pics i was going to post!! high-five

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Lolita (Feb 2, 2011)

Widowman10 said:


> been there done that SEVERAL times. i've found the easiest/quickest/best way to do it is as follows (and this is in a nutshell):
> 
> flip over dead T.
> make "T" cut from spinnerets up to epigynum
> ...


lol thats funny i didn't expect you to pop up on here


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lolita said:


> lol thats funny i didn't expect you to pop up on here


me neither  usually don't frequent, but saw the title and that it hadn't really been answered yet.

OP, anything about my post need clarification?

"sucking out" guts won't work at all. trust me, it just doesn't. you will need to make the cut. but the cut is on bottom and won't be noticeable at all. also, do not use heat to cure/dry your T. made that mistake once. it will cure just fine sitting undisturbed in a dry place for a couple of months (little bit less for smaller T's). most people don't have access to a good dehydrator either. otherwise, that would be really simple.


----------



## bradpaden (Feb 2, 2011)

Would you explain the pinning of the legs thing a little more. And wouldn't it be extremely brittle after drying?


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 2, 2011)

bradpaden said:


> Would you explain the pinning of the legs thing a little more. And wouldn't it be extremely brittle after drying?


yes, just cross the pins like an "X" or "V" so that the cross is directly under the leg, giving it a tad bit of support, but keeping it from moving side to side. i just use 20 pins, 2 pins for each leg/extension of the spider, and i put it near the end:  --V-------  :where the V is at the last segment of the leg.

and no, it doesn't become too brittle. a little fragile yes, but they aren't bullet-proof.


----------



## bradpaden (Feb 2, 2011)

So gently moving the supports and stuff isn't terribly hard. Cool. So realy all ill need is scapel, superglue, qtips and cotton balls. And some styrofoam to prop it up. Well there's no time like the present. I guess I'm going to walmart. Anything else I need?

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

Oh yeah and how do I keep from getting goo everyehere? What do u scoop it out with?

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

One more thing did you put fangs out or leave them alone? Thanks a lot
Brad


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 2, 2011)

Shucks, couldn't see the pix from the Mile High site.  I tried the syringe method not long ago on an Eastern Lubber and it was a failure.  Even used a large gauge.  You should have good luck with the styro props...just make sure the joints are totally dry before removing.  Tarantulas take a bit longer to dry than say, scorpions or other large bodied arthropods IMO.  Good luck!


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Feb 2, 2011)

Another option to consider is casting it in resin.  Although an 8 inch T in a threat pose would require a good amount of it... but just imagine the paperweight!


----------



## bradpaden (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I shouldve put her in resin. All her gooiness and me having to move her around cased a LARGE bald spot. Plus I couldn't get her abdomen to stuff fully so she looked super dehydrated. Oh well. Thanks guys for the help. Ohh and there were a lot of eggs


----------



## hassman789 (Feb 2, 2011)

I had an a. avic that had a very small abdomen and I found it hanging upside down one day, I left it for days thinking ti was molting but it never started. Well I had plans to cast it in resin and I put it in a container. To my suprise it didn't get smelly or moldy, just dried out and the small abdomen just got deflated, It did have a strange smell, sort of like cookies (bad cookies) but it wasn't unbearable. This happened a couple months ago and now it still has a slight smell to it but is perfectly preserved. It is super stiff and I think I'm gonna cast it soon. But this got me wondering, if drying it out keeps it from decomposing and smelling like death, can I use my food dehydrator to dry up and stiffen a T in any position I want? That seems like it could work, just an idea.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 3, 2011)

hassman789 said:


> I had an a. avic that had a very small abdomen and I found it hanging upside down one day, I left it for days thinking ti was molting but it never started. Well I had plans to cast it in resin and I put it in a container. To my suprise it didn't get smelly or moldy, just dried out and the small abdomen just got deflated, It did have a strange smell, sort of like cookies (bad cookies) but it wasn't unbearable. This happened a couple months ago and now it still has a slight smell to it but is perfectly preserved. It is super stiff and I think I'm gonna cast it soon. But this got me wondering, if drying it out keeps it from decomposing and smelling like death, can I use my food dehydrator to dry up and stiffen a T in any position I want? That seems like it could work, just an idea.


freezing for a long time will have the similar effect of freeze-drying, which is a great method. the only problem is, as you found out, it is stinky (absorbs the bad freezer odors). you can use your food dehydrator, but you might want to think twice if you still use it for food. may be a little weird and possibly smelly, tainting your food, but that is just my musing.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




bradpaden said:


> Well I shouldve put her in resin. All her gooiness and me having to move her around cased a LARGE bald spot. Plus I couldn't get her abdomen to stuff fully so she looked super dehydrated. Oh well. Thanks guys for the help. Ohh and there were a lot of eggs


brad, it's not gonna be perfect the first time  no taxidermist starts with a huge bear or large mammal for his first project! it will take 2, maaaybe 3 times for you to perfect it. my first one didn't turn out that great at all. that one is an exploring process and learn how not to do it one. the second one is where you practice what you know, and the third-ish one should start looking pretty good. my first one looked horrible... but i think they look pretty decent now! heck, even in those pictures, some people still confuse them for live spiders!!


----------

